# webmin - failed to start



## GTAlex (Mar 6, 2017)

```
# uname -a
FreeBSD mega-moda.ru 11.0-RELEASE-p8 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p8 #0: Wed Feb 22 06:12:04 UTC 2017     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
cd /usr/ports/sysutils/webmin
make reinstall
```

after update FreeBSD to 11.0
service webmin can't start


```
# service webmin start

Starting webmin.
Starting Webmin server in /usr/local/lib/webmin-1.730
exec: /usr/local/lib/webmin-1.730/miniserv.pl: not found
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/webmin: WARNING: failed to start webmin
```

file  /usr/local/lib/webmin-1.730/miniserv.pl  exist!

try

```
/usr/local/lib/webmin/setup.sh: /usr/bin/perl: not found
ERROR: Failed to create or check temp files directory /tmp/.webmin
```

directory /tmp/.webmin  exist!

I need help


----------



## GTAlex (Mar 6, 2017)

try run manualy
/usr/local/lib/webmin/miniserv.pl  /usr/local/etc/webmin/miniserv.conf
started!

but
https://site.ru:10000/

Error - Missing Content-Type Header


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 6, 2017)

No, webmin isn't a port which is ready to run after installation. You need to perform a few steps manually yourself before you can run it, I don't mean to go "RTFM" but because I don't have webmin installed anymore I can't follow up. But: you need to fire up the main webmin configuration script, let it run through and then things work.


----------



## GTAlex (Mar 6, 2017)

solved!

cd /usr/ports/sysutils/webmin
make deinstall

manualy remove !!!

/usr/local/lib/webmin*
/usr/local/etc/webmin*

cd /usr/ports/sysutils/webmin
make install clean

/usr/local/lib/webmin/setup.sh
service webmin start


----------

